# spieleidee?



## LEctor (29. Jan 2005)

hallo leute,
wir sollen im informatikunterricht in java spiele programmieren (wenn möglich netzwerkspiele). hat jemand eine idee was man da machen könnte??
schonmal danke


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Jan 2005)

Werd mal bissel konkreter: Umfang des Projektes, deine Kenntnisse, ect.


----------



## LEctor (29. Jan 2005)

also wir haben ca 2monate mit 3 wochenstunden... natürlich kann man auch zuhause weiterarbeiten wobei dieser anteil möglichst gernig bleiben sollte.
kentnisse im spielebereich hab ich nur geringe (also graphik usw) da ich sonst nur anwendungsprogramme schreibe


----------



## Jockel (29. Jan 2005)

Schiffeversenken. Kann man auch nett einen Netzwerkmodus einbauen und Grafik brauchst du auch nicht sonderlich viel.


----------



## LEctor (29. Jan 2005)

das projekt hat schon jemand anderes...
ein kleines jump&run spiel wäre z.b. ganz lustig (is zwar nix fürs netzwerk aber egal). weiss eben nur net wie man das verwirklicht. da man ja eine figur durch ein bild bewegen muss und rausfinden muss wo ein hindernis, eine leiter oder ein loch usw ist?!?


----------



## welterde (29. Jan 2005)

oder wie wärs mit Dame da kann man auch Netzwerk machen am beset PerrToPeer weil das sin ja immer nur zwei Spieler


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Jan 2005)

welterde hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... am beset PerrToPeer weil das sin ja immer nur zwei Spieler


Würde bei mir schon nicht laufen, weil sich niemand von außen mit meinem Serversocket verbinden kann, frag mich nicht wieso. Bin auch nicht der einzige bei dem das nicht geht. Das ist auch nur bei Verbinungen übers' Internet, übers Lan geht's. Das Problem tritt auch nicht nur mit Java auf, bei C++ ist es das gleiche. (denke das das einige Provider unterbinden).
Sprich ich würd für so etwas immer einen Gameserver nutzen.


----------



## Jockel (29. Jan 2005)

Jump & Run ist glaube ich etwas zu schwierig für den Zeitraum.
Ansonsten gehen ja fast alle Brettspiele, Risiko wäre zum Beispiel auch noch ganz nett.
Oder so ein kleines 'Wings of Fury', wenn du das noch kennst. Das ist nicht ganz so schwierig wie ein Jump&Run, weil da weniger Kollisionsabfragen gemacht werden müssen.

@stevg: versuchst du zufälligerweise deinen Partner per Broadcast zu finden?


----------



## LEctor (29. Jan 2005)

hab mir da noch nen paar gedanken gemacht und hab mir überlegt das vll nen kartenspiel oder sowas wie monopoly ganz lustig waere...
hat jemand schonmal sowas gemacht oder ne ahnung ob das realisierbar ist?


----------



## LEctor (29. Jan 2005)

was ist den 'Wings of Fury' ??


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Jan 2005)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @stevg: versuchst du zufälligerweise deinen Partner per Broadcast zu finden?


Nein. Das ist auch nicht nur bei mir so.
Ich kann z.B. auch keinen Gameserver für irgendwelche coolen Netzwerkspiele über Internet stellen, denn würde dann kein Hund ansprechen können.


----------



## Jockel (29. Jan 2005)

Ja, Monopoly wäre auch realisierbar. Da dürfte ein Computergegner auch 'relativ' leicht zu realisieren sein.

Wings of Fury war ein Spiel, wo du mit einem Flugzeug Ziele am Boden treffen musstest. Das Ganze hatte eine Seitenansicht...
Moment mal... hier ein paar Bilder:
http://www.thelegacy.de/Museum/5863/
(irgendwo in der Mitte gibt's ein Link namens 'all screenshots', damit du eine Idee bekommst).
War ein mordsmäßiger Spass damals.


----------



## LEctor (29. Jan 2005)

k also das wings of fury wäre möglich.
wie ist das den bei monopoly? wie würdest du mir die gui empfehlen? also wie ich die einzelnen felder kennzeichne? jedes feld ein button? oder eher ein komplettes bild und dann abfragen auf welche koordinate geklickt wurde?


----------



## Reality (29. Jan 2005)

Monopoly hat schon becstift gemacht.

LG


----------



## bummerland (29. Jan 2005)

jo ich hab das mal angefangen. aber ist nicht netzwerkfähig.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5164&highlight=monopoly


----------



## Jockel (29. Jan 2005)

Wie man bei dem Spiel von becstift sehen kann, brauchst du weder die Felder durch Buttons darstellen, noch musst du abfragen, welche Koordinaten geklickt wurden.
Bei Monopoly standen auf den Karten ja noch weitere Informationen über die Strassen. Dafür könntest du ja ein Drop-Down-Menü machen.
Alles in allem auf jeden Fall machbar innerhalb von zwei Monaten.

@becstift:
Wie lange hast du denn daran gearbeitet?


----------



## bummerland (30. Jan 2005)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @becstift:
> Wie lange hast du denn daran gearbeitet?



uff, schwer zu sagen. hab das immer so nach lust und laune gemacht, an manchen tagen ein paar stunden, manchmal auch gar nicht. aber mehr als zwei monate warens glaub ich nicht.


----------



## LEctor (30. Jan 2005)

jut hab dann noch eine frage an becstift... wie haste das design geamcht? also welches layout damit das nen schönes quadrat ergibt? thx...


----------



## bummerland (30. Jan 2005)

meinst du das spielfeld? das ist selbst gezeichnet.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Jan 2005)

Shuffle-Puck?


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> welterde hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die betreffenden Ports hast du aber im Router weitergeleitet?


----------



## Stefan1200 (2. Feb 2005)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Monopoly hat schon becstift gemacht.



Naja, Schiffeversenken habe ich auch bereits gemacht ;-) (Siehe Homepage).
Demnach dürfte er das dann auch nicht mehr ;-). *g*


----------

